# opinion on types of track



## thomashmaine (May 4, 2010)

does anyone have an opinion on ross switches and track? i have see several people mention them? how do they compare to mth or lionel track?

thanks

thomas


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I doubt that they are junk. It depends on what look you want and are they available in your area?


----------

